# Diabolus Kurbel: Anbauproblem



## Philanderer (1. April 2008)

Hallo Rocky Fahrer,
ich habe für mein RMX Canuck eine gebrauchte Race Face Diabolus Kurbel mit 83er Einbaubreite gekauft.
Nun habe ich versucht sie anzubauen und bin dabei auf ein Problem gestoßen: Wenn ich die Kurbelschraube anziehe, komme ich irgendwann zum Anschlag, aber die Welle der Kurbel lässt sich immer noch 2-3mm axiales Spiel.
Eine Verlängerung für den Schlüssel habe ich schon verwendet, daher denke ich das ich wirklich bis zum Anschlag geschraubt habe.
Wieviele Spacer für das Innenlager sind normalerweise bei der 83er Version dabei? Bei meiner war einer dabei.
Ich denke hier fahren mehrere Leute diese Kurbel, daher hoffe ich es kann jemand helfen.
Gruß Philipp


----------



## Tantebrisco (15. April 2008)

Du müsstest auf der Welle einige der weißen Spacer hinzufügen- das wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (16. April 2008)

Hallo, 

also bei der Diabolus Kurbel (83mm) sind immer 1 roter, 2 schwarze, und 4 weiße Spacer dabei. Diese musst du auch alle verwenden!
Bei der Montage am RMX empfehle ich alle 4 weißen Spacer auf die linke Kurbel zu packen und das ganze mit einem schwarzen abzuschließen. Damit hast du eine recht gute Kettenlinie.
Auf die rechte Kurbel kommt zu erst der letzte schwarze und standartmäßig als letztes der rote Spacer. Dann sollte es Rund laufen!?

Hoffe es klappt!

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## Philanderer (23. April 2008)

Hallo,
also die Spacer auf der Welle sind nicht das Problem. Die sind so drauf wie Mario es beschrieben hat.
Problem ist, dass beim Innenlager nur ein schwarzer Spacer dabei war.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das ok ist, da ja das 83er Lager nur für die eine Breite ausgelegt ist und somit nicht allzu viel gespacert werden muss.
Ist aber scheibar so das genau wie beim 68/73 Innenlager, 3 Schwarze Spacer für die Lagerschalen drauf müssen.
Hab jetzt günstig ein Ersatzlager bekommen, da sind die Spacer dabei und dann sollte es klappen.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. April 2008)

Das ist richtig. 3 schwarze Spacer müssen auch bei 83mm verbaut werden.
Aber wieso kaufst du dir dann gleich ein neues Lager? Die Ringe hättest du doch besorgen können.

Naja trotzdem Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Philanderer (28. April 2008)

Jo hast recht, habs jetzt auch so gemacht und beim Händler 2 Ringe gekauft. Hatte erst vor mir ein Lager zu kaufen weil es wirklich extrem günstig gewesen wäre. Aber jetzt läufts daher erstmal egal!
Gruß Philipp


----------

